
Show HN: butterwire – Modern ML and tech to help investors outperform the index - martinbw
https://www.butterwire.com/
======
martinbw
We combine Python, Pandas, Airflow, Postgres, S3 and other technologies to
analyse stock market data and create distilled insights with a proven model
that has been in conception over the last 8 years.

This is then served over a modern React/Redux UI with a serverless
infrastructure hosted in AWS (Lamdba, API Gateway, S3, DynamoDB etc).

We develop our software using a Continuous Delivery methodology, e.g. build
once, config as code. We use a few different tools for this but Docker stands
out as the main enabler to ensure consistent environments.

See the manifesto on our website but our ethos is that active investing can
generate superior returns and although this is by no means guaranteed, we can
help "nudge" the odds in your favour.

We're currently in beta and it's free (as in beer) to try the software. Happy
to have feedback (good or bad) so let us know what you think!

